# Wood identification



## Omegatron (23 Mar 2015)

Hi,

Im in there very early stages of rescaping my tank. In mind is the ryuboku style. I found a pic of a tank that i realy like but im wondering what type of wood is used. Could anyone identify it for me?






Thanks very much for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (24 Mar 2015)

Love that scape it's possibly mangrove driftwood, even if it's not exact the mangrove wood would work well.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Mar 2015)

Hi all, 
I don't know what the wood in the tank is, but you can often pick up bits of dead Oak heartwood with that sort of shape.
You need to look out for these sort of trees, and you can often just pick up suitable bits from under the trees.



 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Omegatron (24 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the info, that oakthree looks nice, though it would be quite a challenge for me to find it here. I was hoping i could find something in stores here but it seems options in the Netherlands are very limited. Though there is an abundance of spiderwood at the local LFS. But im afraid with a tank length of 120cm the spiderwood branches would look to thin. Do you guys think spiderwood would work if I would go for a scape like that picture? (inspired not a full replica haha)


----------



## dw1305 (24 Mar 2015)

Hi all, 





Omegatron said:


> that oakthree looks nice, though it would be quite a challenge for me to find it here. I was hoping i could find something in stores here but it seems options in the Netherlands are very limited.


 Alder wood (_Alnus glutinosa/cordata/incana_) or _Robinia pseudoacacia_ would also do. 

I think it is probably easier to pick up suitable dead wood in the UK, compared to Europe, because even though we don't have as much forested land, we have a lot of unhealthy hedge-row, or field, trees.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (24 Mar 2015)

dw1305 said:


> probably easier to pick up suitable dead wood in the UK, compared to Europe


 not probably, certainly...........( then again i don't live near an "old"forest)


----------



## Mick.Dk (24 Mar 2015)

What is usually sold under the name "Mangrove driftwood", often look like this. ( Which specie this wood fall under, is not really certain, though !! )


----------

